# Cleaning BMW Wheels (the stupid gutter design!)



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Forgive me if this has been covered before (I've searched and found nothing), (or if I've even asked the question myself before :lol. I've tried everything I can think of to easily clean the inner "gutter" on my BMW Wheels, especially where it runs behind the spokes. I usually end up just wrapping a MF around my finger to get in there, but this seems somewhat ineliggant and hurts your finger by wheel number 2!

Any thoughts or recommendations greatfuly received, thanks (wheels are nicely sealed with Wowows Crystal Sealant btw).


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Pembroke_Boy said:


> Forgive me if this has been covered before (I've searched and found nothing), (or if I've even asked the question myself before ). I've tried everything I can think of to easily clean the inner "gutter" on my BMW Wheels, especially where it runs behind the spokes. I usually end up just wrapping a MF around my finger to get in there, but this seems somewhat ineliggant and hurts your finger by wheel number 2!
> 
> Any thoughts or recommendations greatfuly received, thanks (wheels are nicely sealed with Wowows Crystal Sealant btw).


I've an f30 with the 19" 442 alloys. Yep they're a pain to clean. Halfords sell a green noodle washmitt glove, and its great for washing the back of the spoke, and for running your finger along the gutter.

Bar taking them off at every wash, it's about the best thing I can come up with. It works though.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

I feel your pain.... it's almost easier to take the wheel off to do it!

Looks good when done though


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

For the 436M wheels, I've found that the 45 degree wheel woolie can be put in to the groove and if you have the correct angle, pushed around it quite successfully, albeit it for a spoke or two, the wheel is a bit more open than the last picture though.

Thanks to CYC for thr pic!


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Cheers for your help guys. I've got the 19" 403's. I'll try the mitt Cooks thanks, and Crafty thanks, I've got a small wheel woolie, not angled, but will try that too..... Will report back!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The only brush I have found that fits in there, is the micro small wheel woolie that you can't buy any more; the one on the right of this picture:










You basically need a tampon on a bendy stick.

If you have small hands, a hand shaped MF mitt allows you to get one finger behind there.

One method that kind of works, is a thin MF towel, thread it behind the spoke and then 'floss'. But not as good as a finger or bendy brush.

A teapot spout brush bent into the correct shape will work, but it's a bit harsh.

(I have similar BMW wheels)


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

tosh said:


> The only brush I have found that fits in there, is the micro small wheel woolie that you can't buy any more; the one on the right of this picture:
> 
> You basically need a tampon on a bendy stick.
> 
> ...


Brilliant! Cheers mate. Don't seem to be able to get my fat fingers in there.....:lol:. I've tried the smallest wheel woolie I've got, and bending it works, just. Not sure how much abuse the brush will take before it gives up, but worth a try.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Pembroke_Boy said:


> Forgive me if this has been covered before (I've searched and found nothing), (or if I've even asked the question myself before :lol. I've tried everything I can think of to easily clean the inner "gutter" on my BMW Wheels, especially where it runs behind the spokes. I usually end up just wrapping a MF around my finger to get in there, but this seems somewhat ineliggant and hurts your finger by wheel number 2!
> 
> Any thoughts or recommendations greatfuly received, thanks (wheels are nicely sealed with Wowows Crystal Sealant btw).


Ha, been there, bmw f10 style (over cleanability -(new word) ) 236 wheels - I solved the problem :speechles 
Got a different set of wheels (that are easier to clean (327 for winter and 328s for summer)


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I have just picked up my 4 series with the Ferric grey version, I use one of the Monkey mitts to wash the wheel spokes also a very old cotton wash mitt that is thin and fits behind into the gutter.
I do find I need to do a lot of rinsing to ensure the gutter doesn't fill with dirty water, however once it is clear I use an old car sponge to soak up the puddle 

IMG_20190504_123259 by Derek McIlreavy, on Flickr


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

They can be a pain. I don't think BMW thoroughly thought this design through from the point of keeping them clean.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

TonyHill said:


> They can be a pain. I don't think BMW thoroughly thought this design through from the point of keeping them clean.


For damn sure and I didn't know till the first wash either sadly,,,


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Ha, been there, bmw f10 style (over cleanability -(new word) ) 236 wheels - I solved the problem :speechles
> Got a different set of wheels (that are easier to clean (327 for winter and 328s for summer)


Yeah, thought about that option. Every weekend actually when I have to wash them! Just too much money.....


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Derek Mc said:


> I have just picked up my 4 series with the Ferric grey version, I use one of the Monkey mitts to wash the wheel spokes also a very old cotton wash mitt that is thin and fits behind into the gutter.
> I do find I need to do a lot of rinsing to ensure the gutter doesn't fill with dirty water, however once it is clear I use an old car sponge to soak up the puddle.
> 
> Crazy design isn't it?! Must have been a Friday afternoon decision that's for sure. A proper clean just takes so long, and having to use so many different tools. Would never have them again!


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

Crafty said:


> For the 436M wheels, I've found that the 45 degree wheel woolie can be put in to the groove and if you have the correct angle, pushed around it quite successfully, albeit it for a spoke or two, the wheel is a bit more open than the last picture though.
> 
> Thanks to CYC for thr pic!


This is the only thing that will clean the channel behind the spokes on my Mercedes C180. The most ridiculous design of wheel I have ever seen......until I saw this article.....:lol:

Derek.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Crafty said:


> For the 436M wheels, I've found that the 45 degree wheel woolie can be put in to the groove and if you have the correct angle, pushed around it quite successfully, albeit it for a spoke or two, the wheel is a bit more open than the last picture though.
> 
> Thanks to CYC for thr pic!


I made my own version of this with a small woolly brush I had - bent it to about 80deg and works a treat :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

My small woolie doesn't bend - the shaft is too thick
The vent woolie has a bendy shaft, but then the woolie end is too long.
Can't win - no idea whats going to happen when I lose that small woolie.

The next best thing, is a foam paintbrush, just to get that little area behind the spokes.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Maybe like a short toothbrush? Should be able to bend that enough to get in behind there.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Sheep said:


> Maybe like a short toothbrush? Should be able to bend that enough to get in behind there.


Yeah, I've tried that - haven't found a toothbrush that has a flexible head/handle, but thinking about it, my child's toothbrush has a flexible head. Problem is, it looks like a crocodile. Good idea though - just needs to get behind the spoke, about an inch either side.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Halfords sell a green noodle washmitt glove, and its great for washing the back of the spoke, and for running your finger along the gutter.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cooks


I have one of these "glove" type green mitts from Halfords and its really good on my VW "Croft" alloys - like you say, you can wrap a finger around the back of the spoke with them and into awkward tight spaces :thumb:

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/wheel-tyre-cleaning/halfords-microfibre-wheel-glove


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have the 'gutter' type on my X2, a royal pain in the ass aren't they?


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

I know what you mean, try cleaning these. They seemed like a good idea when we bought the car (nearly 25 years ago) but 'she who knows best' did say they'd be tricky to clean. Would I listen? Of course not! They've been a nightmare but at least they still do look good when done.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Chris Dyson said:


> I know what you mean, try cleaning these. They seemed like a good idea when we bought the car (nearly 25 years ago) but 'she who knows best' did say they'd be tricky to clean. Would I listen? Of course not! They've been a nightmare but at least they still do look good when done.


Ooooooh I feel your pain 

But, bet they look good when clean :thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Chris Dyson said:


> I know what you mean, try cleaning these. They seemed like a good idea when we bought the car (nearly 25 years ago) but 'she who knows best' did say they'd be tricky to clean. Would I listen? Of course not! They've been a nightmare but at least they still do look good when done.


Yip,,, you win best looking hardest to clean wheel of the day for them:doublesho


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

But will the wheel cleaning difficulty affect your future buying, i.e. not buying cars with such diabolical to clean wheels?


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

SadlyDistracted said:


> But will the wheel cleaning difficulty affect your future buying, i.e. not buying cars with such diabolical to clean wheels?


Nope not me I'd still have gone for them even if I had spotted the design :lol:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

tosh said:


> Yeah, I've tried that - haven't found a toothbrush that has a flexible head/handle, but thinking about it, my child's toothbrush has a flexible head. Problem is, it looks like a crocodile. Good idea though - just needs to get behind the spoke, about an inch either side.


Maybe heat it up with a heat gun and bend it? If she can't find you handsome, she should at least find you handy!


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Andyblue said:


> Ooooooh I feel your pain
> 
> But, bet they look good when clean :thumb:


At the rate BMWs make brake dust, are they ever really... "clean"?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Just found this
It's on its way to me
(I actually have the full kit, but this looks smaller)

Twisstar Easy Wheel Brush https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0881V9186/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_ZoilFbB86113Q


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

My Audi RS6 Performance alloys are also a pain to keep clean,BUT when they are they do look great.


----------

